# how to export sound to some other system?



## trybeingarun (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi,
I was wondering if I could play some audio file in my PC while using the speaker of some other system over the network...just like what we can do with Xorg by setting DISPLAY variable...


----------



## sixtydoses (Feb 13, 2010)

`ssh user@remotepc "cat /path/to/audio/file" | mplayer -`

or sometimes I use vlc.

`ssh user@remotepc "cat /path/to/audio/file" | vlc -`

Or just copy over the audio files. Or mount the remote audio directory to your local machine.


----------



## aragon (Feb 13, 2010)

Maybe a job for audio/pulseaudio.


----------



## trybeingarun (Feb 13, 2010)

@sixtydoses
The speaker in my PC is not working properly but i have all my files in that and also codecs. The other system is a laptop in which there is a fresh ubuntu installation. So i want to find out if I could use the laptop's speaker 

@aragon:
looks like this exactly is what i need. I will try that out. Thanks!!!


----------



## phoenix (Feb 15, 2010)

There's also the audio/nas Network Audio System, which does for audio what X11 does for graphics, with very similar setup.  It's a lot lighter/less-bloated than Pulse, and actually works.  

PulseAudio is a Linux hack that adds yet another layer to the audio stack in order to hide/fix issues in the lowest layers.  Rarely is it needed on a non-Linux system, where audio actually works correctly.


----------

